# PRO HOPPER SACO MOTORS



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

PRO HOPPER SACO MOTORS $90 OR $ 85 AT SHOWS. 818 471-5820


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUST2C_@Feb 11 2011, 02:32 PM~19846214
> *PRO HOPPER SACO MOTORS $90 OR $ 85 AT SHOWS.  818 471-5820
> *


TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUST2C_@Feb 12 2011, 01:36 PM~19852773
> *TTT
> *


LONG BEACH SWAP MEET SPACE J39-41 2-13-11 SUNDAY


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUST2C_@Feb 12 2011, 01:36 PM~19852773
> *TTT
> *


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUST2C_@Feb 14 2011, 04:40 PM~19869154
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUST2C_@Feb 12 2011, 01:36 PM~19852773
> *TTT
> *


SHOPS CALL FOR PRICE.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUST2C_@Feb 12 2011, 01:36 PM~19852773
> *TTT
> *


SHOPS CALL FOR PRICE. 818 471-5820


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

Good seller :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUST2C_@Feb 18 2011, 08:04 AM~19900630
> *SHOPS CALL FOR PRICE.  818 471-5820
> *


ttt


----------



## BELAIR52 (Oct 18, 2005)

HEY HOMIE PUT ON HERE SHIPPED PRICES AND THEY SHOULD SEE QUICK


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

GOING 2 BIG 3 SWAP MEET SAN DIEGO THIS WEEK END 2 SALE SACO MOTORS. 818 471-5820


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUST2C_@Feb 21 2011, 01:18 PM~19924049
> *GOING 2 BIG 3  SWAP MEET SAN DIEGO  THIS WEEK END 2 SALE SACO MOTORS.  818 471-5820
> *


BE CAREFUL WITH IMATAION SACOS.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUST2C_@Feb 21 2011, 01:18 PM~19924049
> *GOING 2 BIG 3  SWAP MEET SAN DIEGO  THIS WEEK END 2 SALE SACO MOTORS.  818 471-5820
> *


ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUST2C_@Feb 11 2011, 02:32 PM~19846214
> *PRO HOPPER SACO MOTORS $90 OR $ 85 AT SHOWS.  818 471-5820
> *


TTT


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

price shipped


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

GOOD SELLER :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Feb 26 2011, 11:40 PM~19970334
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUST2C_@Mar 2 2011, 04:02 PM~19999316
> *
> *


ALMOST READY 4 PRICING ON SHIPING


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUST2C_@Feb 14 2011, 04:40 PM~19869154
> *
> *


PM SENT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

u got any motors ?? pm me


----------



## sunsetstrip67 (Jun 8, 2006)

T T T


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

PM ME A PRICE ON A CASE ITS 4 N A CASE RT?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

PM SENT


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

Price on 2 shipped to 60625


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Mar 17 2011, 08:30 PM~20117675
> *Price on 2 shipped to 60625
> *


PM SENT


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

ANY PICS?


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

BUMP!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUST2C_@Feb 11 2011, 02:32 PM~19846214
> *PRO HOPPER SACO MOTORS $90 OR $ 85 AT SHOWS.  818 471-5820
> *


SHIPING 2MORROW.


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

so we can order now???


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Mar 23 2011, 08:48 AM~20159624
> *so we can order now???
> *


YUP! GET YOR PRO HOPPER SACOS.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

GOT SACO?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUST2C_@Mar 23 2011, 08:10 PM~20164784
> *GOT SACO?
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

will be at pamona swapmeet 4-17-11. with saco motors.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

GOT SACO? 818 471-5820


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUST2C_@Mar 30 2011, 03:01 PM~20220291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

GOING 2 POMONA SWAPMEET ROW 26 SPACE 8-10-12- SACO MOTORS $85 BUCKS


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

PRO HOPPER SACO MOTORS $85. AT POMONA SWAPMEET 4-17-11 ROW 26 SPACE8


----------



## sunsetstrip67 (Jun 8, 2006)

T.T.T.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUST2C_@May 11 2011, 09:44 PM~20534682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


818 471-5820 $90 or $85 at shows


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUST2C_@May 19 2011, 10:57 PM~20591012
> *818 471-5820  $90 or $85 at shows
> *


ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUST2C_@May 19 2011, 10:57 PM~20591012
> *818 471-5820  $90 or $85 at shows
> *


will be at pomona 6-5-11 with sacos and other products


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> ttt


road 20 space 16-18 pomona 6-5-11


----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> road 20 space 16-18 pomona 6-5-11


How much to ship 1 motor to 30721


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> will be at pomona 6-5-11 with sacos and other products


ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

BE CAREFUL THAT YOU DON'T BUY FAKE SACO'S!


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> ttt


real saco is lower 1


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

the real saco is lower one
View attachment 325629
[/QUOTE]


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> the real saco is lower one


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

where you going to be next???


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

JUST2C said:


> JUST2C said:
> 
> 
> > the real saco is lower one
> ...


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

ARE THESE THE REGULAR SACO COMPETITION MOTORS ? OR THE LONGER ONES PRO HOPPER HAD ?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

JUST2C said:


> JUST2C said:
> 
> 
> > the real saco is lower one
> ...


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> JUST2C said:
> 
> 
> > How can those be passed of as sacos when its a presto-hi and they are stamped on the casing ????
> ...


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

So nice when "others" can't manufacture their own product that "works" that they have to try and sell competitor's product.

As the saying goes if you can't beat them join them. (PRO HOPPER) SACO


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

JUST2C said:


> So nice when "others" can't manufacture their own product that "works" that they have to try and sell competitor's product.
> 
> As the saying goes if you can't beat them join them. (PRO HOPPER) SACO


So Pro-Hopper is a manufacture of the SACO motor, They own a electric motor plant in CHINA?????

I think NOT. The motor's are produce by Shanghai Electric, which we distribute for ....As DID Pro-Hopper

Plus we have Pallets in stock!!! not a few boxes:biggrin:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

LOL LOL LMAO!!!!!!!!!! :boink::boink: :fool2::drama:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> So Pro-Hopper is a manufacture of the SACO motor, They own a electric motor plant in CHINA?????
> 
> I think NOT. The motor's are produce by Shanghai Electric, which we distribute for ....As DID Pro-Hopper
> 
> Plus we have Pallets in stock!!! not a few boxes:biggrin:


We made and designed and perfected them 15 years ago and you still cant come up with your own so thanks for buying pallets from us see you some for another order.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

FUCK CHINA MADE PARTS AND FUCK ALL THE ASSHOLES WHO IMPORT JUNK FROM CHINA. CASE CLOSED. /TOPIC


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> We made and designed and perfected them 15 years ago and you still cant come up with your own so thanks for buying pallets from us see you some for another order.


TTT


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

JUST2C said:


> We made and designed and perfected them 15 years ago and you still cant come up with your own so thanks for buying pallets from us see you some for another order.


 Who's we.....


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> So Pro-Hopper is a manufacture of the SACO motor, They own a electric motor plant in CHINA?????
> 
> I think NOT. The motor's are produce by Shanghai Electric, which we distribute for ....As DID Pro-Hopper
> 
> Plus we have Pallets in stock!!! not a few boxes:biggrin:


RON..NOW THATS REAL TALK,,,BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;REAL TALK


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

TTT CUZ ITS GETTING INTERESTING IN HERE !


----------



## sick7 (Jul 19, 2010)

Just picked up 2 motors. Thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

4_PLAY! said:


> Who's we.....


This ought to be good... I'd kinda like to know this myself. Because 15 years ago was right around 95-96, so... yeah.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

JUST2C said:


> We made and designed and perfected them 15 years ago and you still cant come up with your own so thanks for buying pallets from us see you some for another order.


 If u guys made, designed and perfected the motors. Why don't u do the same for ur pumps. LOL!! Just playing.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> So Pro-Hopper is a manufacture of the SACO motor, They own a electric motor plant in CHINA?????
> 
> I think NOT. The motor's are produce by Shanghai Electric, which we distribute for ....As DID Pro-Hopper
> 
> Plus we have Pallets in stock!!! not a few boxes:biggrin:





TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> So Pro-Hopper is a manufacture of the SACO motor, They own a electric motor plant in CHINA?????
> 
> I think NOT. The motor's are produce by Shanghai Electric, which we distribute for ....As DID Pro-Hopper
> 
> Plus we have Pallets in stock!!! not a few boxes:biggrin:


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> TTT


ttt


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

JUST2C said:


> PRO HOPPER SACO MOTORS $90 OR $ 85 AT SHOWS. 818 471-5820


Where you located??


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Need some SACO! Pm me info and prices to 78617 Plz ....


----------



## BAYSICK (Apr 7, 2010)

How much for two SACO motors to the Bay Area 95407?


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

JUST CALLED THEM ... THEIR OUT OF STOCK FOR AWHILE ...


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I know who has sum


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:drama:Good 4 u


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> So nice when "others" can't manufacture their own product that "works" that they have to try and sell competitor's product.
> 
> As the saying goes if you can't beat them join them. (PRO HOPPER) SACO


TTT


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I know thanks


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Howz that convertible elco


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Howz that convertible elco


 LMFAO!!!


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Howz that convertible elco


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Im just saying!?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

JUST2C said:


> We made and designed and perfected them 15 years ago and you still cant come up with your own so thanks for buying pallets from us see you some for another order.


Nice try, we buy direct, ASK your lawyer that got sidelined !!!! And Thanks for sending business our way:thumbsup:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

I'm still wondering who this "we" is that did all this designing and perfecting of these motors 15 years ago... cause I happen to know someone that was very involved in R&D of parts for Pro Hopper back in 95, 96... you know, 15 or so years ago.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Nice try, we buy direct, ASK your lawyer that got sidelined !!!! And Thanks for sending business our way:thumbsup:


LMFAO !!!!


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Nice try, we buy direct, ASK:thumbsup:Keep posting that u have and are selling stolen pro hopper saco motors it's going to make it easier for us to prove our case


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

JUST2C said:


> Keep posting that u have and are selling stolen pro hopper saco motors it's going to make it easier for us to prove our case


How can a motor bought DIRECTLY from the manufacturer be stolen??? You sound like an unbelievable douche... 

btw, why won't you answer my question about who this "we" is that you say did all this testing and perfecting 15 years ago??


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

LunaticMark said:


> How can a motor bought DIRECTLY from the manufacturer be stolen??? You sound like an unbelievable douche...
> 
> btw, why won't you answer my question about who this "we" is that you say did all this testing and perfecting 15 years ago??



How about you call me 818-471-5820


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

and who would I be asking for??? and why won't you just answer the damned question??


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

LunaticMark said:


> and who would I be asking for??? and why won't you just answer the damned question??


Just call him, end of story :drama:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Did u call him?


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

no, cause I didn't get an answer as to who I'd be asking for...


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## Crazy Bruce (Feb 8, 2003)

Need motors... PM SENT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt 3


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

4_PLAY! said:


> Who's we.....


I Know...... I Know.....

WHAT UP BITCHES!!!!!!!!! :finger:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

socalwhiteguy said:


> I Know...... I Know.....
> 
> WHAT UP BITCHES!!!!!!!!! :finger:




:shh: hno:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

socalwhiteguy said:


> I Know...... I Know.....
> 
> WHAT UP BITCHES!!!!!!!!! :finger:


spill it then, seeing as how we can't get an answer from anyone else...


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

JUST2C said:


> :shh: hno:


YOU:buttkick: ME


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

LunaticMark said:


> spill it then, seeing as how we can't get an answer from anyone else...











TEAM Pro Hopper? Or is it Pro Hopper Motorsports the "Sister" Company?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

socalwhiteguy said:


> YOU:buttkick: ME



:bowrofl::run:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

AAAAWWWWWWWWWWW SHIIIIIIT


SUP ERIC :wave:


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

MUFASA said:


> AAAAWWWWWWWWWWW SHIIIIIIT
> 
> 
> SUP ERIC :wave:


Sup man.:yes:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

socalwhiteguy said:


> Sup man.:yes:


CHILLN.....................N U ?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> PRO HOPPER SACO TTT TTTT


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

MUFASA said:


> CHILLN.....................N U ?


Same here. Stayin busy with life and fam.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

socalwhiteguy said:


> I Know...... I Know.....
> 
> WHAT UP BITCHES!!!!!!!!! :finger:


Well Well Well What's up theif.:sprint:


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

Not much. So hey hows that investment working out for you buddy? :tears: :banghead: Oh say hi to your crooked ass partner that's sittin next to you too. :wave:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

socalwhiteguy said:


> Not much. So hey hows that investment working out for you buddy? :tears: :banghead: Oh say hi to your crooked ass partner that's sittin next to you too. :wave:



Investment going good but it will be beter soon and no one is sitting next to me! 
Hey by the way the saying is like father like son or is it son like father?.....:rimshot: Your turn.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

JUST2C said:


> JUST2C said:
> 
> 
> > PRO HOPPER SACO TTT TTTT
> ...


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

Dont get your panties all in a bunch because one of the many departments over at *Shanghai Automotive Industry Corporation*
(SAIC) finally got smart and decided to sell to other companies that could actually be consistent with placing orders. That's what happens when you cant pay your bills and piss off the Chinese. 




JUST2C said:


> Investment going good but it will be beter soon and no one is sitting next to me!
> Hey by the way the saying is like father like son or is it son like father?.....:rimshot: Your turn.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

socalwhiteguy said:


> Dont get your panties all in a bunch because one of the many departments over at *Shanghai Automotive Industry Corporation*
> (SAIC) finally got smart and decided to sell to other companies that could actually be consistent with placing orders. That's what happens when you cant pay your bills and piss off the Chinese.


So it is son like father! ok i guess we will open your file and documents alot of good stuff

So chinese are stupit? As for consistent orders ask your dad:roflmao: Your turn!


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

JUST2C said:


> So it is son like father! ok i guess we will open your file and documents alot of good stuff
> 
> So chinese are stupit? As for consistent orders ask your dad:roflmao: Your turn!


Last I checked my dad is not a decision maker in any part of what goes on at SAIC. We dont talk but last time I checked on here you were out of stock on motors. They can and always will do whatever they choose to do over there in China. Anyone that can afford a container of motors can buy. They dont abide by the same rules and laws we have here dumbshit. Contracts dont mean shit to them. That's a fact. :fool2: on "my file" and that was MY TURN.:finger:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

LunaticMark said:


> How can a motor bought DIRECTLY from the manufacturer be stolen??? You sound like an unbelievable douche...
> 
> btw, why won't you answer my question about who this "we" is that you say did all this testing and perfecting 15 years ago??


I guess I'm the bad guy for picking up where they fell off.. Again I must say Thanks for the business....The more he talks the more we sell

s over at *Shanghai Automotive Industry Corporation*
(SAIC) finally got smart and decided to sell to other companies that could actually be consistent with placing orders. That's what happens when you cant pay your bills and piss off the Chinese. [/QUOTE]
:thumbsup:



socalwhiteguy said:


> Last I checked my dad is not a decision maker in any part of what goes on at SAIC. We dont talk but last time I checked on here you were out of stock on motors. They can and always will do whatever they choose to do over there in China. Anyone that can afford a container of motors can buy. They dont abide by the same rules and laws we have here dumbshit. Contracts dont mean shit to them. That's a fact. :fool2: on "my file" and that was MY TURN.:finger:


U.S compete claus are only valid ,when both buyer and seller meet agreements....Guess someone failed to meet that 

My contract is 1/2 up front in an ESCROW and 1/2 when they hit the longbeach container yard...Only down fall is I'm not locked into a yearly contract,so price is subject to change without notice


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Do you need some motors????Jus sayin


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

socalwhiteguy said:


> Last I checked my dad is not a decision maker in any part of what goes on at SAIC. We dont talk but last time I checked on here you were out of stock on motors. They can and always will do whatever they choose to do over there in China. Anyone that can afford a container of motors can buy. They dont abide by the same rules and laws we have here dumbshit. Contracts dont mean shit to them. That's a fact. :fool2: on "my file" and that was MY TURN.:finger:



That's sad you don't talk to your father, I wounder why....


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> I guess I'm the bad guy for picking up where they fell off.. Again I must say Thanks for the business....The more he talks the more we sell
> 
> s over at *Shanghai Automotive Industry Corporation*
> (SAIC) finally got smart and decided to sell to other companies that could actually be consistent with placing orders. That's what happens when you cant pay your bills and piss off the Chinese.


:thumbsup:



U.S compete claus are only valid ,when both buyer and seller meet agreements....Guess someone failed to meet that 

My contract is 1/2 up front in an ESCROW and 1/2 when they hit the longbeach container yard...Only down fall is I'm not locked into a yearly contract,so price is subject to change without notice[/QUOTE]

Your back agin? You don't have your own forum? You have all the info.....:bowrofl: :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Do you need some motors????Jus sayin



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Your back agin? You don't have your own forum? You have all the info_.....:bowrofl: :roflmao::roflmao:


Why yes I do, Thanks!!!!! We have many....Unlike your *1* ,with nothing to *sell
*
Remember, you brought me into your topic!!!! Insinuating we had fake's ,by even putting up our street motor...And then your second post ,about "_be careful_" 






JUST2C said:


> real saco is lower 1
> View attachment 325629





JUST2C said:


> BE CAREFUL THAT YOU DON'T BUY FAKE SACO'S!





JUST2C said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> So again Thanks


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

DAAAAMMMMMNNNNNN!!!!! :werd::roflmao:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> I guess I'm the bad guy for picking up where they fell off.. Again I must say Thanks for the business....The more he talks the more we sells over at *Shanghai Automotive Industry Corporation*(SAIC) finally got smart and decided to sell to other companies that could actually be consistent with placing orders. That's what happens when you cant pay your bills and piss off the Chinese.


:thumbsup:My contract is 1/2 up front in an ESCROW and 1/2 when they hit the longbeach container yard. YEAH RIGHT! So why do you advertise SACOs along with your Hitachi's? Since you are a so-called distributor for PrO Hopper Saco Motors tm.U.S compete claus are only valid ,when both buyer and seller meet agreements....Guess someone failed to meet that My contract is 1/2 up front in an ESCROW and 1/2 when they hit the longbeach container yard...Only down fall is I'm not locked into a yearly contract,so price is subject to change without notice[/QUOTE] My contract is 1/2 up front in an ESCROW and 1/2 when they hit the longbeach container yard. YEAH RIGHT! So why do you advertise SACOs along with your Hitachi's? Since you are a so-called distributor for PrO Hopper Saco Motors tm.


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:uh::werd:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

in the pics posted they look the same just the internals look like a different color . but what do i know. im a chipper and chippers are people too.


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

JUST2C said:


> Well Well Well What's up theif.:sprint:


As to your "Thief" claim and the so-called "file" you have one me, you might want to check your facts buddy first of all and second if it were the case it appears you have missed a critical timeline to do shit about it anyway so go get fucked. :boink: You are not the only one that can find shit online. :nono: YOUR TURN!!!!!


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> I guess I'm the bad guy for picking up where they fell off.. Again I must say Thanks for the business....The more he talks the more we sell
> 
> s over at *Shanghai Automotive Industry Corporation*
> (SAIC) finally got smart and decided to sell to other companies that could actually be consistent with placing orders. That's what happens when you cant pay your bills and piss off the Chinese.


:thumbsup:



U.S compete claus are only valid ,when both buyer and seller meet agreements....Guess someone failed to meet that 

My contract is 1/2 up front in an ESCROW and 1/2 when they hit the longbeach container yard...Only down fall is I'm not locked into a yearly contract,so price is subject to change without notice[/QUOTE]

Sounds like you know *EXACTLY* what it takes to bring in those motors. :thumbsup: to you and good luck BM!!!!!!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

MOTHERFUCK CHINA AND THEIR PARTS!!!


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

socalwhiteguy said:


> As to your "Thief" claim and the so-called "file" you have one me, you might want to check your facts buddy first of all and second if it were the case it appears you have missed a critical timeline to do shit about it anyway so go get fucked. :boink: You are not the only one that can find shit online. :nono: YOUR TURN!!!!!


Sorry if i hit a nerve! But any way that's good you think that, Time will tell all. I still wonder why bm doesn't advertise pro hopper saco

:werd:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

JUST2C said:


> Sorry if i hit a nerve! But any way that's good you think that, Time will tell all. I still wonder why bm doesn't advertise pro hopper saco
> 
> :werd:



:uh::uh::buttkick:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

TATTOO-76 said:


> MOTHERFUCK CHINA AND THEIR PARTS!!!


:werd:


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

JUST2C said:


> Sorry if i hit a nerve! But any way that's good you think that, Time will tell all. I still wonder why bm doesn't advertise pro hopper saco
> 
> :werd:


You hit a nerve the second you began picking on a 70 year old man with medical issues. That's where you fucked up. You may want to check your facts before you try and put shit on blast. No matter though cause you gotta love our justice system and a little thing called "Statue of Limitations" as well as many other laws I know. Best thing you can do is cut your losses and back the fuck off before I start throwing all the dirt around I know on all the personnel fraud and other shady business practices you and your buddy have been into for many many years. :shh: 
Why don't you try suing the Chinese (SAIC). :roflmao:
You'll have about as much luck as your current endeavors. :nicoderm:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

socalwhiteguy said:


> You hit a nerve the second you began picking on a 70 year old man with medical issues. That's where you fucked up. You may want to check your facts before you try and put shit on blast. No matter though cause you gotta love our justice system and a little thing called "Statue of Limitations" as well as many other laws I know. Best thing you can do is cut your losses and back the fuck off before I start throwing all the dirt around I know on all the personnel fraud and other shady business practices you and your buddy have been into for many many years. :shh:
> Why don't you try suing the Chinese (SAIC). :roflmao:
> You'll have about as much luck as your current endeavors. :nicoderm:


:drama::sprint:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

socalwhiteguy said:


> You hit a nerve the second you began picking on a 70 year old man with medical issues. That's where you fucked up. You may want to check your facts before you try and put shit on blast. No matter though cause you gotta love our justice system and a little thing called "Statue of Limitations" as well as many other laws I know. Best thing you can do is cut your losses and back the fuck off before I start throwing all the dirt around I know on all the personnel fraud and other shady business practices you and your buddy have been into for many many years. :shh:
> Why don't you try suing the Chinese (SAIC). :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

3TTT


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

socalwhiteguy said:


> You hit a nerve the second you began picking on a 70 year old man with medical issues. That's where you fucked up. You may want to check your facts before you try and put shit on blast. No matter though cause you gotta love our justice system and a little thing called "Statue of Limitations" as well as many other laws I know. Best thing you can do is cut your losses and back the fuck off before I start throwing all the dirt around I know on all the personnel fraud and other shady business practices you and your buddy have been into for many many years. :shh: Why don't you try suing the Chinese (SAIC). :roflmaoh ohYou'll have about as much luck as your current endeavors. :nicoderm:


 oh oh. This is getting good.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

TATTOO-76 said:


> MOTHERFUCK CHINA AND THEIR PARTS!!!


Rite, But it's too late now. There isn't a U.S DC motor manufacture around...And if you were to say Presto-Lite, it's all china parts ,and assembled in Mexico/U.S.A

We lost 90% of American manufacturing plants because we wanted to save 40%, now there gone and the Dollar is dropping ,China is raising prices....Maybe jobs will return and fuck NAFTA..Only time will tell



JUST2C said:


> Sorry if i hit a nerve! But any way that's good you think that, Time will tell all. I still wonder why bm doesn't advertise *pro hopper saco:no::rofl::roflmao:*
> :werd:


I dont buy from Pro Flopper!!!! get your story straight, first you say their fake, then we buy from you. 

Let me know if you need some, I will be more than happy to accomadate you with some motors



Hannibal Lector said:


> oh oh. This is getting good.


I'm out, with out us in here they would have only 1 post a week


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> I'm out, with out us in here they would have only 1 post a week


That's for the best... if you stoop to their level, then you could be left looking just as desperate and pathetic as they do at this point.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Well u know Bmh has this shit on lockdown.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

You forgot the advertise part SACO!!!:naughty:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

LunaticMark said:


> That's for the best... if you stoop to their level, then you could be left looking just as desperate and pathetic as they do at this point.









:rimshot: :roflmao:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Well u know Bmh has this shit on lockdown.



Yeah....


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 356145
> :rimshot: :roflmao:


wow... it took you almost 24 hours to come up with this reply??? 

Just FYI, I'm no cheerleader, you simpleton, I have been part of the BMH family since long before it even became BMH... so how about you and your pathetic group of parts counter people go suck each other's dicks.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

LunaticMark said:


> wow... it took you almost 24 hours to come up with this reply???
> 
> Just FYI, I'm no cheerleader, you simpleton, I have been part of the BMH family since long before it even became BMH... so how about you and your pathetic group of parts counter people go suck each other's dicks.



We have you for that.......






Yeah Yeah:roflmao:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

JUST2C said:


> We have you for that.......
> View attachment 356210
> Yeah Yeah:roflmao:


This doesn't even make any sense...:twak:

WOW... how is it possible for you to be this retarded and still manage to be alive??? 

Do you have someone reminding you when to breathe???


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

Now I shall take my own advice and be out of here... 

I'll let these jack-off's peddle motors they don't have... 

oh, and good luck with that!!


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

HOW FUCKIN RETARDED R U?????R U SO STUPID THAT U ACTUALLY BELIEVE THE GARBAGE COMING OUT OF UR MOUTH?!!FUCK PRO FLOPPER AND THERE SHITTY PARTS!GO FIND SOMETHING ELSE 2 CRY ABOUT..OR GET A REAL JOB AND QUIT CRYING ABOUT OLD SHIT!!PRO FLOPPER SUCKED ASS AND THATS Y THEYRE GONE...GET OVER IT U FUCKIN IDIOT!!!!!:twak::twak:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

goof said:


> HOW FUCKIN RETARDED R U?????R U SO STUPID THAT U ACTUALLY BELIEVE THE GARBAGE COMING OUT OF UR MOUTH?!!FUCK PRO FLOPPER AND THERE SHITTY PARTS!GO FIND SOMETHING ELSE 2 CRY ABOUT..OR GET A REAL JOB AND QUIT CRYING ABOUT OLD SHIT!!PRO FLOPPER SUCKED ASS AND THATS Y THEYRE GONE...GET OVER IT U FUCKIN IDIOT!!!!!:twak::twak:




Wow!!! another one...






:run:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

goof said:


> HOW FUCKIN RETARDED R U?????R U SO STUPID THAT U ACTUALLY BELIEVE THE GARBAGE COMING OUT OF UR MOUTH?!!FUCK PRO FLOPPER AND THERE SHITTY PARTS!GO FIND SOMETHING ELSE 2 CRY ABOUT..OR GET A REAL JOB AND QUIT CRYING ABOUT OLD SHIT!!PRO FLOPPER SUCKED ASS AND THATS Y THEYRE GONE...GET OVER IT U FUCKIN IDIOT!!!!!:twak::twak:


sup goof. How u been homie. Pro flop out of the game? Whaaaaaat?!


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

(818) 471-5820 :drama:


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

WATEVER U SAY MR PRO FLOPPER CHIPPER!!!!!!!:rofl: ITS OK WE ALL KNOW UR MENTALLY RETARDED ...NOW U CAN SUE ME 4 SLANDER!!!!!!U FUCKIN IDIOT :roflmao:




JUST2C said:


> Wow!!! another one...
> View attachment 356338
> :run:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

goof said:


> WATEVER U SAY MR PRO FLOPPER CHIPPER!!!!!!!:rofl: ITS OK WE ALL KNOW UR MENTALLY RETARDED ...NOW U CAN SUE ME 4 SLANDER!!!!!!U FUCKIN IDIOT :roflmao:



OK GOOF...........!!!:roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

We still at this.
Can u give me a pro hopper motor n a saco so i can test and see which is better.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Sure! you... just have to pick up and pay tax


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

I come in Peace .


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> I come in Peace .


:wave:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> You forgot the advertise part SACO!!!:naughty:TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> TTT
> View attachment 358409


 we will b at pomona swap meet with saco motors.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

PH Home of Saco & G -Force (818)901-6100 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> :wave:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Saco E $ 72 Saco Street $ 85 pay pal (818) 471-5820


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

G-Force Gear PAYPAL (818) 471-5820 (818) 901-6100


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/V1CO6Jv5yZc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Saco E $ 72 Saco Street $ 85 pay pal (818) 471-5820
> View attachment 417533
> View attachment 417531


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT (818) 471-5820


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Saco


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Saco E & Saco :thumbsup:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

JUST2C said:


> Saco E & Saco :thumbsup:


My motors came in today like you said home thanks!


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> :thumbsup:


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT Saco


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LitoHHH1 (Feb 22, 2012)

TTT


----------



## WICKED DREAMS (Feb 27, 2012)

Do you have 3 Mack springs


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG AL SAY GIVE HIM A CALL BRO[[[[BUSSINESS]]]


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Two comp Saco shipped to 40272.


----------



## WICKED DREAMS (Feb 27, 2012)

DO YOU HAVE ANY 3 MACH SPRINGS FOR SALE


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

THANKS BRO


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

The SACO comps don't come with vented end caps????


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> The SACO comps don't come with vented end caps????


GOT THAT RIGHT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/V1CO6Jv5yZc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> View attachment 418583


 TTT


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

R u ggona be at Pamona on Sunday?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

da shaw today right


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Saco E $ 72 Saco Street $ 85 pay pal (818) 471-5820
> View attachment 417533
> View attachment 417531


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1p1DsC76m0Q&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Saco E $67 bucks






:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

lay and play saco's right
$67.00


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

WHERES THE COMPETITION SACOS AT ???


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Saco E $67 bucks
> View attachment 462076
> :thumbsup:


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Saco E $67 bucks
> View attachment 462076
> :thumbsup:


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> TTT


 TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

RIVERSIDELOWRIDING said:


> WHERES THE COMPETITION SACOS AT ???


how many u need;;;???just2c check it out


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

ID LIKE TO GET AT LEAST 2....BUT CANT FIND NE AROUND... I HAVE AN OLDER ONE AND A CCE BUT WANNA GET TWO MORE...


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Saco E $ 72 Saco Street $ 85 pay pal (818) 471-5820
> View attachment 417533
> View attachment 417531


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Saco E $67 bucks
> View attachment 462076
> :thumbsup:


 ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

$67 BUCKS






$84 BUCKS


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

T
T
T


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

T
T
T


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 476226
> $67 BUCKS
> View attachment 476232
> $84 BUCKS


 TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

call me


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 476226
> $67 BUCKS
> View attachment 476232
> $84 BUCKS


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> TTT


 bUMP TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Saco in action


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

JUST2C said:


> TTT


Need two more saco comps they work great


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Saco in action


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> You forgot the advertise part SACO!!!:naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Pm for price on 2 saco comps to 81005


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CALI-JOE (May 25, 2012)

How for 1 saco comp.to 92284? pm me. Thnx.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

SO_CAL_JOE said:


> How for 1 saco comp.to 92284? pm me. Thnx.


 $113


----------



## CALI-JOE (May 25, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

these SACO motor OR JUNK.. WE BURNED 4 YESTERDAY AT THE HOP...IN ANAHEIM PRESTO LITE ARE GOOD... SACO WERE THE BEST BUT I DONT NO CHINAS MAKING THEM NO GOOD....


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

how much shipped to 60120


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT WWW.CUSTOMMOTORINGINC.COM


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

ALTERED ONES said:


> these SACO motor OR JUNK.. WE BURNED 4 YESTERDAY AT THE HOP...IN ANAHEIM PRESTO LITE ARE GOOD... SACO WERE THE BEST BUT I DONT NO CHINAS MAKING THEM NO GOOD....


 >>>>>> wait for it>>>>>>> Wait for it


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

ALTERED ONES said:


> these SACO motor OR JUNK.. WE BURNED 4 YESTERDAY AT THE HOP...IN ANAHEIM PRESTO LITE ARE GOOD... SACO WERE THE BEST BUT I DONT NO CHINAS MAKING THEM NO GOOD....


SACOS BEEN MADE IN CHINA SINCE THEY WERE WORTH BUYING, JUST LIKE EVERYTHING ELSE IN THAT FALLS APART


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Jb weld the brush plates they dont quit


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

AzsMostHated said:


> Jb weld the brush plates they dont quit


:facepalm:


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

GOOD LOOKIN OUT TODAY DAVID :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

AzsMostHated said:


> Jb weld the brush plates they dont quit


Wtf I use elmers glue. Lol. Stop telling secrets.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Home for real Saco's


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Home for real Saco's
> View attachment 517113


 Bump


----------



## cilo78 (May 4, 2012)

JUST2C said:


> TTT


what's the ticket on one comp. saco motor ship to 93550.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

bUMP


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Saco E $72 BUCKS


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> :thumbsup:


 bUMP


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Saco E $72 BUCKS
> View attachment 533111


 Bump


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

TTt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## memegcc (Apr 7, 2011)

Confirmation on the comp Saco for 78521 paid already


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Saco E $72 BUCKS
> View attachment 533111


 bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Saco E $72 BUCKS
> View attachment 533111


 Bump


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

ANY SACOS?????


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

SACO :thumbsup:


----------



## Haters come get some (Jul 25, 2012)

Pm info


----------



## LilBuick (Feb 5, 2012)

bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZsWSB-XhM0&feature=player_detailpage SACO AND MACH-3 COILS ON THREE HITS NO NEED FOR COILS BOUNS ON THREE


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZsWSB-XhM0&feature=player_detailpage SACO AND MACH-3 COILS ON THREE HITS NO NEED FOR COILS BOUNS ON THREE


 ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZpt9Mgaezg&feature=player_detailpage Saco in action


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> TTT


TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Q2eT7WpXAfc SACO MOTOR IN ORANGE CUTTY


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

2 brand new in box #11 g-force
2 brand new in box # 13 g-force 
$100 each shipped ..


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

wrong topic but this should help or open own topic :thumbsup: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=bmC8ezNTFRo blue car has G-Force gears and Mach-3 coils,Saco


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=aPLu33phwrw


----------



## 94caddi (Jul 19, 2012)

WOULD THE G-FORCE WORK WITH CCE PUMPS


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Saco motors $90 bucks :thumbsup: Saco in action






custom motoring facoebook instagram (818) 772-6623


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

MARZ #11 GEARS;;;;;;PRESTOLITE TRICKED OUT ,MOTORS;;;ALSO GOT SACOS TRICKED OUT;;PM, ME;;;SEND ME ANOTHER BOX;;OF MOTORS:worship:
BIG AL SAID IT;;;;

SANTA BARBRA NITE LIFE SHOW


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Saco motors $90 bucks :thumbsup: Saco in action
> View attachment 655092
> custom motoring facoebook instagram (818) 772-6623


 ttt


----------



## Biscaynedenny (Oct 15, 2012)

94caddi said:


> WOULD THE G-FORCE WORK WITH CCE PUMPS


Not the futre,i was bummed


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

DIPN714 said:


> MARZ #11 GEARS;;;;;;PRESTOLITE TRICKED OUT ,MOTORS;;;ALSO GOT SACOS TRICKED OUT;;PM, ME;;;SEND ME ANOTHER BOX;;OF MOTORS:worship:
> BIG AL SAID IT;;;;
> 
> SANTA BARBRA NITE LIFE SHOW


 bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Saco motors $90 bucks :thumbsup: Saco in action
> View attachment 655092
> custom motoring facoebook instagram (818) 772-6623


 ttt


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

Anyone know ProHoppers website address?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Order up!! :wave:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

big pimpin said:


> Order up!! :wave:


 :h5:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Saco motors $90 bucks :thumbsup: Saco in action
> View attachment 655092
> custom motoring facoebook instagram (818) 772-6623


 ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Excellent service :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

CoupeDTS said:


> Excellent service :thumbsup:


 :h5:


----------



## CALI-JOE (May 25, 2012)

What ever happened with my order? Bought and paid on MAY 31. Still nothing.June 23. Opened paypal case for full refund. You lost a honest paying customer.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

SO_CAL_JOE said:


> What ever happened with my order? Bought and paid on MAY 31. Still nothing.June 23. Opened paypal case for full refund. You lost a honest paying customer.


 you put a hold on money and I tryed calling you no answer and then not a good number! If you want pm me your #


----------



## plynhrd (May 31, 2007)

Pm me i need 2 saco comps and 2 saco e shipped 94533


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

big pimpin said:


> Order up!! :wave:


 :h5:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## TheMechanic (Apr 22, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

will they get me to da bumper:worship:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

DIPN714 said:


> will they get me to da bumper:worship:


 WITH OUT BREAKING KEYS :nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## WICKED DREAMS (Feb 27, 2012)

David .call me or tex me 210 -380-8311.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Ttt saco man!


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

Got mine thanks


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> TTT


ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=GdzN2lq05D4 oranage cutty runs Saco


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=UtMy34HDDOE saco motor,mach-3 coils,G-force gear in action on orange cutty


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

saco powered


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

What's up David! ? Give me a shout.


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## 89 merc (Sep 21, 2012)

hey bro ive been trying to get a hold of yall on custom motoring I left a call back # and everything ... I aint looking for much just 4 1/2 springs , 2 #8 hoses 15 ft , 11 solenoids , 8 keys & a chrome tank shipped to 33567


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

proven over and over mach-3 coils Saco motor G-Force gear inaction http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBPIY...yer_detailpage


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

proven over and over mach-3 coils Saco motor G-Force gear inaction http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBPIY...yer_detailpage​


----------



## reynaldo (Mar 4, 2003)

How much for a saco shipped to 98230?


----------



## Dakkeljeph (Nov 28, 2011)

How much to ship to 96797. For 2 Saco comp motors


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

$ 200 FOR TWO SHIPED :thumbsup: SACO MOTORS


----------



## Dakkeljeph (Nov 28, 2011)

JUST2C said:


> $ 200 FOR TWO SHIPED :thumbsup: SACO MOTORS


Is that price to 96797? Your pm is not working?


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Saco powered


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

pm me on some motors your inbox is full


----------



## Dakkeljeph (Nov 28, 2011)

JUST2C said:


> $ 200 FOR TWO SHIPED :thumbsup: SACO MOTORS


I want 2 shipped to 96797. 
Where do I send the money to?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

AzsMostHated said:


> View attachment 961274


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## reynaldo (Mar 4, 2003)

How much for a saco motor shipped to 98230?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

AzsMostHated said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

reynaldo said:


> How much for a saco motor shipped to 98230?


 $115 SHIPED:thumbsup:


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

Where can I pick up some Saco comps


----------



## reynaldo (Mar 4, 2003)

JUST2C said:


> $115 SHIPED:thumbsup:


Is that chromed with vented caps?


----------



## reynaldo (Mar 4, 2003)

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=GdzN2lq05D4 oranage cutty runs Saco


 ttt


----------



## Gold86 (Sep 1, 2009)

Where can i get one ofmthese motors? Please pm me with a phone number.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Wats up bro any accumulators


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## Elco (Aug 4, 2006)

How much for two saco e shipped to 84120


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

Where u located at? Would like to pick up 2 Saco compa


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

18736 parthenia st Northridge ca 91324 (818)772-6623 custom motoring


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

Very fast shipping and a good product.thanks


----------



## lkojoe (Feb 6, 2008)

GOOD LOOKING OUT David....


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 432RIDAZ (Dec 19, 2010)

How much for 2 Saco motors shipped to 79703


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

432RIDAZ said:


> How much for 2 Saco motors shipped to 79703


 pm sent


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZsWSB-XhM0&feature=player_detailpage SACO AND MACH-3 COILS ON THREE HITS NO NEED FOR COILS BOUNS ON THREE


 TTT


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

can this saco handle up to 96 volts? how much are they? how much for a case? to texas 78332


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

1lo84regal said:


> can this saco handle up to 96 volts? how much are they? how much for a case? to texas 78332


We got them on 120 volts


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

how long do they last at 120 volts?


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> We got them on 120 volts


 how long they last at 120?


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

We just burned one up, hopped on it for about 13 hops(hit the switch about 12-15 times each hop)


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> We just burned one up, hopped on it for about 13 hops(hit the switch about 12-15 times each hop)


You do anything special to the motors or you leave them stocl?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> TTT


 SOME GUYS DO SOME WORK TO THEM BUT THEY ARE STILL 12 V MOTORS ALL MOTORS WILL BURN UP!!!


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Custom Motoring Home of Saco motors (818) 772-66223


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> We got them on 120 volts


 custom motoring (818) 772-6623


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## MNHOPPER (Mar 23, 2007)

I pm u about some motors


----------



## Rivera93 (Jan 26, 2012)

Where can I buy pro hopper motor in 818 area


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

SACO POWERED SINGLE PUMP


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Saco $79 bucks (818) 772-6623 custom motoring


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

AzsMostHated said:


> View attachment 961274


 Saco $79 bucks


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Saco motors $79 bucks custom motoring (818) 772-6623 paypal
SACO POWERED SINGLE PUMP[/QUOTE]


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Sorry for messaging call to order (818) 772-6623 Custom Motoring Saco $79 bucks


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Saco motors $79 bucks custom motoring (818) 772-6623 paypal
> SACO POWERED SINGLE PUMP


[/QUOTE] bUMP


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Saco motors $79 bucks custom motoring (818) 772-6623 paypal
> SACO POWERED SINGLE PUMP


[/QUOTE]ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Saco motors $79 bucks custom motoring (818) 772-6623 paypal
> SACO POWERED SINGLE PUMP


[/QUOTE] Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> 18736 parthenia st Northridge ca 91324 (818)772-6623 custom motoring


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Sorry for messaging call to order (818) 772-6623 Custom Motoring Saco $79 bucks


 Bump


----------



## Supreme519 (Nov 28, 2013)

I sent you PayPal. I need some kind of response please. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Supreme519 said:


> I sent you PayPal. I need some kind of response please.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 I massage you re: your address !!!!


----------



## Supreme519 (Nov 28, 2013)

JUST2C said:


> I massage you re: your address !!!!


I have no message from you.
your inbox is full also,
its the address in the paypal,


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Supreme519 said:


> I have no message from you.
> your inbox is full also,
> its the address in the paypal,


 Need your zip code!


----------



## Supreme519 (Nov 28, 2013)

JUST2C said:


> Need your zip code!


Man,

its in the email and the paypal

L5T 1G1


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Saco motors $79 bucks custom motoring (818) 772-6623 paypal
> SACO POWERED SINGLE PUMP


[/QUOTE] Bump


----------



## Supreme519 (Nov 28, 2013)

Is my stuff shipped?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Supreme519 said:


> Is my stuff shipped?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 I pm you days ago can you pm or call (818) 772-6623 thank you


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Saco motors $79 bucks custom motoring (818) 772-6623 paypal
> SACO POWERED SINGLE PUMP


[/QUOTE] Bump


----------



## Supreme519 (Nov 28, 2013)

Your PM box is full and so is your email.
Can you send me my tracking number please


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump[/QUOTE] TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Saco motors $79 bucks custom motoring (818) 772-6623 paypal
> SACO POWERED SINGLE PUMP


[/QUOTE] TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Saco


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 1450081
> Saco


How much for 2 black ones


----------



## Supreme519 (Nov 28, 2013)

Got all my stuff today, really good guy (Dave) more than helpful. Very happy with the service.
I'll be back for more this winter.

Thanks


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Supreme519 said:


> Got all my stuff today, really good guy (Dave) more than helpful. Very happy with the service.
> I'll be back for more this winter.
> 
> Thanks


 Your welcome


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 1450081
> Saco


 $79 BUCKS SACO


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $79 BUCKS SACO


 ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump $79 bucks


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 1450081
> Saco


 $79 bucks


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## ALL IN (Oct 28, 2011)

JUST2C said:


> > _Originally posted by JUST2C_@Feb 11 2011, 02:32 PM~19846214
> > *PRO HOPPER SACO MOTORS $90 OR $ 85 AT SHOWS.Â* 818 471-5820
> > *
> 
> ...





Rey De Oro said:


> Good seller


. Saco motors $100 bucks in stock


----------

